# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Surfurlaub Gardasee oder  Rhodos, Kalavarda, Nikos Surfhouse

## surf69

Hi!
ich bin neu hier und suche gleichgesinnte wind/kite surf begeisterte nette Leute- Anfnger/Aufsteiger/Fortgeschrittene.
War bisher am Comersee, Hyeres, Leucate, Holland...Wrde mich selbst als fortgeschrittene Anfngerin/Aufsteigerin bezeichnen.
Dieses Jahr hab ich Lust auf Gardasee (da war ich noch nie) oder auf Rhodos- da soll es auch im Juni Juli August stabil Wind haben, Nikos Surfhouse ist 50 m vom Beach, Flachwasser, leichte Wellen....Bilder und mehr Infos unter Surf Fewo.com
Man kann da ziemlich gnstig eine Unterkunft mit Frhstck und evtl Halbpension incl Einlagerung von eigenem Surfmaterial fr 2-6 Personen mieten- wer hat auch Interesse? zeitlich bin ich in den Sommermonaten Juli und August bis Mitte September flexibel. Am besten passt Juli und September.
Wrde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!  
surf69 ist gerade online  Beitrag melden

----------


## msopp

Hi, ich bin auch neu hier!!! ;-)
Ich komme gerade aus Leucate, bin seit einer Woche wieder da, knnt aber grad schon wieder los. Ja am Gardasee war ich schon viele viele Male, kenne mich demzufolge ziemlich gut aus, mein Plan war die nchsten zwei Monate eine Trip an den Gardasee zu machen und im September nochmal Frankreich, Hyeres oder Leucate! In Holland war ich auch schon ein paarmal... Rhodos klingt auch gut, war ich noch nicht, soll aber im Hochsommer viel Wind haben!? Mte man aber fliegen, ist immer aufwndig mit dem ganzen Material, hmmmm!?
Hab ich mich eigentlich schon vorgestellt, nein, ich heie Michael bin 44 und komme aus der Nhe von Wrzburg.
Wie heit Du, wo kommst du her, was machst Du so?

Liebe Gre & Aloha

Micha

----------


## InaNa

Hi, suche ebenfalls noch Mitsurfer fr Juli oder September. Rhodos htte ich groe Lust. bin w, 32, leidenschaftliche Windsurferin, auf jeden Fall fortgeschritten.. meld dich und gib doch mal ein paar Infos ber dich preis, surf69  :Wink:

----------


## surf69

Hallo InaNa!
War zwei Wochen unterwegs, und hab mich grad gefreut, dass doch ein paar Antworten auf mein Inserat kamen...Also, ich bin w, 47, Surfen (und im Winter Skitouren) mach ich am liebsten, falls mal kein Wind hat radel ich auch gern (Mtb oder Rennrad) und ich klettere auch gern-. Wrde mich als leicht chaotischen, lebendigen, geselligen und spontanen Genussmensch bezeichnen. Am liebsten sind mir natrlich Surfspots mit dauerhaft Wind, ist im Juli/August ja nicht zu leicht zu finden, so bin ich auf Rhodos gekommen. Also wenn du da auch Lust drauf hast? Ich wohn im Sden, in Freiburg im Breisgau, leider mit recht wenigen bis gar keinen Mglichkeiten zum Surfen vor Ort . Wo kommst du denn her? Wr natrlich praktisch, wenn ein Treffen nur so mal auf einen Cafe oder ein Wochenendsurftrip mglich wr, zum Kennenlernen. Meine Planung ist jetzt so, dass ich Anfang August doch noch in den Alpen unterwegs bin und dann ab Mitte August bis einschlielich die ersten beiden Septemberwochen flexibel fr einen Surfurlaub bin. Bei mir gingen dieses Jahr auch noch die ersten drei Juliwochen...Freu mich, wenn du mir auch noch ein bisschen mehr ber dich schreibst, lass uns doch mal schauen ob wir hnliche Vorstellungen haben und was zusammen geht..wenn's konkreter wird fnd ich auch ein Treffen gut,
viele Gre,
Almut

----------


## lebertran

Ich war im Juni eine Woche am Gardasee. Einfach geil da. Hatten auch gut Wind, aber zwischendrin waren wir auch ein bisschen biken und klettern. Wir versuchen immer einmal im Jahr hinzufahren. Wenn man das erste Mal oberhalb von Riva um die Kurve fhrt und den See sieht...<3

----------

